# BFN this morning



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well even though I expected it was still disappointed this morning to get a   .  I cant explain how I feel at the moment but completely alone would sum it up I suppose.  Feel very very    at the moment.

Just wanted to take it out on the whole world this morning and the only person  there was DH - I feel so sorry for him he kops everything off me but apart from this site I dont feel like I can talk to anyone about it.  Feeling very sorry for myself today!!!!

I checked my test about five times this morning hoping that the longer I left it the result would change.  Anyway going to phone the hospital this morning and give them the result and hopefully they will discuss with me when we can start again.

 to everyone else.

Nicki xx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Nicki

Really sorry to hear your news, its what we all dread and you can't help but hope all will work out. Be easy on yourself and best of luck with your next steps.

Springtime


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

So sorry Nicki,

Take care both of you and wishing you loads of luck next time.

Jacks x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news.  take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nicki,

Sorry to hear your news - big hugs coming your way.

Katy xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So sorry Nicki


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news Nicki.

TC 

Lynn xx


----------

